# 2005 chevy 2500 hd running hot



## ejb40 (Aug 24, 2009)

my truck seemsever time the weather gets alittle warm it runs hot i have boss 7'6 trip edge plow on it it has 48235 miles on it. acople of guy say the chevs all run that way i dont beleive it so can anyone tell me different thanks


----------



## kikengrass (Sep 9, 2008)

My 2004 GMC sierra 2500 HD would run hot with the 7.6 fisher plow. turns out that i had to up grade the fan clutch because it didn't kick on enough. 2500 HD!!! seems they would be ready to plow. NOT REALLY!! With the new clutch the fan kicks on twice as much and the truck runs around 210 all day long it is an easy fix and makes a world of difference. I also had to do this to my old 04 GMC sierra to seems that the cooling system is to small. some trucks dont come with the up graded fan if they are not up fitted from the dealer with the plow prep. the part # for the clutch for my truck is ACD# 15-4694 GM#15710101 if your truck has an electric fan then you got me swinging


----------



## ejb40 (Aug 24, 2009)

clutch fan so much for ordering a plow package from the factory do u remenber ho much it was


----------



## ejb40 (Aug 24, 2009)

my truck always ran about 210 or less right from day 1


----------



## the_experience (Feb 28, 2007)

I'd sell the GM part over the counter for $125 to give you an idea of price.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

All Gm's run at about 210 or right under. If your getting hotter that that with the plow upgrade the fan clutch I put HD fanclutchs in both my trucks


----------



## ejb40 (Aug 24, 2009)

im going to have to switch fans, that sad ting is when u order these thing they should be put on from the factory


----------



## kikengrass (Sep 9, 2008)

you us the same fan just the clutch is changed


----------



## tmltrans (Oct 18, 2004)

Verify which fan clutch you have it is not unheard of that chevy put the wrong one on. If so they might pay for it.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

do you all had a part number for the replacements clutch-fan. Is it sold by chevy/gm?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I just got my 2 at autozone heavy duty or extreme duty fan clutch and just tell them what your truck is


----------

